# Long 460 with loader



## shawnyoung (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi y'all Really needing some help. I'm putting a 1246 Massey Ferguson front end loader on my Long 460 tractor. When I hook up the hydraulic lines I have to use the spool control valve lever to send oil to the loader. How can I hook it up so I don't have to use spool control lever cause that's not working right. Loader has a joystick type control valve. With 2 hydraulic line one shows it goes to the pressure and one goes to the return but I hook it that way and the loader will raise up but I can't till the bucket. Hook it up to the other line to the pressure and I can till the bucket but can't raise it. Please help. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Long requires a hydraulic lift distributor valve installed. Available from most Long parts suppliers.


----------



## shawnyoung (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks I get one.


----------

